

ToneMatrix (flash) - kqr2
http://lab.andre-michelle.com/swf/fl10/ToneMatrix.swf

======
riklomas
This is based on the Japanese electronic instrument, Tenori-on:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tenori-on>

~~~
sedm0784
Little Boots's cover of Hot Chip's Ready for the Fun is my current favourite
example of Tenori-on music: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6tLRCDqJ2c>

------
ed
That is absolutely beautiful. Can someone with more Theory knowledge comment
on the relationship between squares? I can't seem to find a single ugly chord!

~~~
ThomPete
as long as you follow some sort of scale harmony you wont get ugly cords.

~~~
ThomPete
and yes pentatonic scales are used a lot in eastern music so that will solve
it. You only have 1st, 3rd, 5th and 7th

~~~
mtinkerhess
A pentatonic scale such as the one in this app consists of scale degrees 1, 2,
3, 5, and 6.

~~~
cturner
For more information, see this series:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpvfSOP2slk>

Pentatonic scale is seriously cool (when do re mi so la) because you can
combine any sequence of sounds and it always sounds good.

I've been writing a monitoring app whereby each system in our infrastructure
has its own motif and when something happens it gets played on the monitoring
box. At least.. that's the goal. Currently a stuck on the network protocol and
generally frustated with lack of solid multiplatform sound options. Have been
working in jython.

------
lubos
2014,1352,128094,86016,71644,842,62940,65536,98316,65554,61458,0,75742,86412,86802,38848

~~~
pistoriusp
What does this mean?

~~~
iamwil
It's the musical pattern he made. Cut and paste he numerical string he has up
there into the tone matrix app. Get a surprise.

------
JabavuAdams
So time sweeps from left to right. How about doing a Conway's Game of Life
iteration after every time-sweep? You draw the initial pattern, then the CA
generates subsequent patterns.

~~~
gb
There's a Reaktor ensemble based on Life: [http://www.native-
instruments.com/index.php?id=r5library&...](http://www.native-
instruments.com/index.php?id=r5library&L=1) (see "NEWSCOOL")

It doesn't sound too great actually, or at least it's quite obvious to the ear
once you've heard it being used once. Fun to play with though.

------
icode
Black, empty screen here. (Firefox under Ubuntu)

~~~
lsb
Same, Safari in 10.5 --- Javascripters have to deal with graceful degredation
/ progressive enhancement, why not Flash?

~~~
gb
It's not always possible in Flash, as SWFs published for newer players are
sometimes completely incompatible with older versions of the player - usually
it's done with JS on the page it's embedded on.

Besides, this is just an experiment - I bet you don't see those canvas demos
taking these things into account!

~~~
pj
This is one more reason that flash is bad. Adobe makes truly terrible
software. Sure, it makes pretty images and stuff, but it's horribly written
and architected.

------
wallflower
If you like generating and playing music this way, Brian Eno's $3.99 iPhone
app Bloom is very similar. I was addicted to Bloom for a couple days.

[http://gizmodo.com/5061004/brian-enos-bloom-raises-the-
bar-f...](http://gizmodo.com/5061004/brian-enos-bloom-raises-the-bar-for-
musical-iphone-apps)

~~~
sedm0784
Paklsound1 (currently £1.19) is an even more similar iPhone app:

<http://pakl.net/iphone/PaklSound1/>

------
moeffju
It would be great if someone were to bring the full feature set of the Tenori-
on to software. It's a very cool tool, but the price is prohibitive for people
who just want to experiment with music.

------
andr
That's great for creating custom notification sounds for your app.

------
thexa4
Even when using a program that randomly clicks on the flash it still sounds
good:
0,208,1028,81984,264,5408,0,32784,65584,65808,264,0,81920,16448,49184,288

------
tewks
It's similar to Bloom, the popular iPhone app by Brian Eno and a devloper.

[http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftwa...](http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=292792586&mt=8)

------
ivanstojic
I'm lovin it.

2014,1352,128094,86016,71644,842,62940,65536,98316,65554,61458,0,75742,86412,86802,38848

------
nazgulnarsil
I was toying with some ideas like this for a toy design. this is rather
elegant.

------
ashot
this is a performance art. a relatively simple an awesome addition would be
something that would record a session and replay it.

then build a simple social net/comments ratings on sessions.

------
samueladam
Reminds me of _Close Encounters of the Third Kind_

~~~
Nogwater
Someone else can probably do much better:
0,128,0,0,32,0,0,512,0,0,16384,0,0,2048,0,0

------
kqr2
I wish there was a way to save your patterns.

~~~
ed
Right click and copy. You can then paste into a text editor.

------
ajkirwin
Here's mine ~

<http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/2217/boopt.png>

~~~
strider24
You can copy a pattern. Just right click and copy.

~~~
ajkirwin
42130,65540,32904,66578,32800,74816,35978,65792,45568,74962,34944,70144,42562,81920,43690,87380

:D

